# 1896-1899 Syracuse Cycle Company - “ The Only Crimson Rim Bicycle “



## cr250mark (Dec 30, 2020)

Side by side with Early Stearns and Barnes Bicycle
Syracuse Cycle Company - Looks to be around from 1892-1896 even though I
See information going to 1899 putting efforts in to Automobile industry

Distinctive in marketing labeling themselves as the Only
“Crimson Rim Bicycle”
I have seen several advertising’s but few to zero bicycle image
Examples . ( Hoping to see a few pop up here )
Advertised as racer and roadster
This bike has 9” head tube
24” from “ center “ crank case to top of seat tube
28” crimson red wood wheels - skinny rear hub “ racer “?
Front wheels spins tru - back has a little banana but thinking
With a little effort possibly could be remedied or simply left Alone
Even though design looks to be roadster to me
Killer 1 piece nickel finished bars
Excellent cork grips with nickel finshed end caps
Very cool light weight fork design
Superb rats - killer patina
“ Syracuse ” written in Gold writing on lower tube
Unique design rear stays at drop out ( open tube )
Believe this bike would of originally had a pair or
Morgan and Wright tires that had been replaced at some
Point with a early set of single tubes
Very light design
Love to hear to hear your feedback and see if you have
Anymore advertising with specific model image.
Thank you
FYI - This Bicycle is going to be for sale -
“Please, this post not intended to gain info to price !!!!
Pm for selling info.
Future Intentions are
To get it into a Good Home to enjoy and continue to preserve it for another 120 years 
( First wanted to Acquire some additional Info , had this for awhile bought it with several others and thought it to be a Stearns off first glance
Based on similar fork crown design and water transfer badge )
Wasn’t til recently bringing it out of storage and wiping the dust off that I recognized the “ Syracuse “Script on lower tube and close up indifference in fork crown design which sparked to further research .

Wanted to post this” Syracuse Bicycle “to share in TheCabe archives
Cabe has been key for me

.
Hope it helps to continue and prosper everyone’s interest , knowledge and history of these seldom seen rides !
Enjoy

mark


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 30, 2020)

Extra info
Original Ad items


----------



## Ricker (Dec 30, 2020)

That fork crown reminds me of a favorite custom frame builder from the '90's & on - Sycip Bros with the coins in the top of the crowns. They also did rigid forks with quarters but I couldn't find an image of those-




If I didn't like plastic frames I would choose these guys first without question-


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you for the great pictures and good information


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 31, 2020)

Syracuse Cycle Works was incorporated February 1893.
First model year was 1894.
Becomes part of American Bicycle Company (The Trust) starting with 1900 model year.

1893.02.09 - Democrat and Chronicle (Rochester NY)




1893.02.13 - Star Gazette (Elmira NY)




1893.06.03 - The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review




1893.10.06 - The Wheel




1894.01.12 - The Wheel - An early Syracuse ad




1894.01.12 - The Wheel - Syracuse at NY Show




1894.01.19 - The Wheel - Syracuse at NY Show




1894.02.02 - The Wheel




1894.02.09 - The Wheel




1894.02.16 - The Wheel




1899.05.14 - The Brooklyn Citizen (Brooklyn NY)




1900.02.15 - The Wheel 




1900.02.15 - The Wheel




1900.02.22 - The Wheel


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2020)

You find the nicest things....


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 31, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> Syracuse Cycle Works was incorporated February 1893
> Appears that first model year was 1894
> Becomes part of American Bicycle Company (The Trust) starting with 1900 model year
> 
> ...



Got to love their old sales pitches. simple but competitive descriptions

thank you very much for this , you always pull the rabbit from the Hat at the right times.
Lots of good small print model descriptions to try to categorize this particular bike. 

Mark


----------

